# Getting rid of snails



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am at the tail end of my fishless cycle and I have noticed two tiny snails that are now in my aquarium. They must have hitched a ride on the live plants I put in there. How can I get rid of them? If I use a chemical product to get rid of them, will it mess up my cycle?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure about he chemicals, but the easiest, and prolly cheapest way to get rid of them, is to put a piece of cucumber or romaine lettuce under a rock over night, and in the morning, take it out and boil it to kill the snails. Don't through the snails away because they might get out. you sould also freeze the snails.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got to my snail problem far to late for the veggie method to work, I was pulling two carrots FILLED with snails off each day. Depending on the size of your tank and quality of your LFS you could get 3 small clown loaches, they eat snails and grow relatively slow. After your population is eaten (leave time after the last are gone for eggs to hatch) you could simply return them to your LFS. Even some chain stores take in donated fish so this could be a solution to your problem.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

he only has two. pick them out with your hand and dont dump chemicals in. they arnt a big deal anyways...


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2007)

neilfishguy is right never use chemical if your tank isnt that big buy a stoage tub empty the waterand fish in to it make sure you clean every thoroughly off even put boiling water over ornaments and gravel there eggs could be any where they are small clear lumps of jelly when your satisfied you have vaxcinated well enough put it all back together if you have an ugf then you may have problems remember dont rinse put boiling water over filter media or the gravel if you have an ugf and even this method does not alway get rid of them once they start to breed its a nightmare


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

When we got rid of our little snails, we just handpicked (with a net I guess) them out. I don't know if there is a better way, there probably is.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Angels777:

I have posted previously concerning this issue as I have been there, done that and got the tee shirt.

If you observe two on the tank walls then you probably have 20 or more in the tank which are too small to be visible but which are either still on the plants or have migrated into cracks and crevices in the wood or rocks.

As indicated in previous posts please do not use a "chemical" solution (typically copper).

When I first noticed several snails on my tank's walls I believe that daily manual eradication, as set forth in previous posts, would have prevented the ultimate infestation which I experienced.

If manual eradication does not work you might consider purchasing 3 yoyo loaches as their ultimate size will be approximately 6" (you did not indicate the size of your tank).

TR


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i would use yoyo loaches (like jones suggested) because they dont get nearly as big as clowns (min tank size is suggested a 75). if you cant get the loaches i would suggest manual removal (as already suggested) because if you start when the population of the snails are low it will take much longer for them to get out of control (if they do). also are you using fishfood to cycle the tank? if you are stop so they run out of food and starve.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

My betta died and I moved my 8 remaining platys and all the live plants (after rising them in cold water) into his 10 gallon. Now I've used a chemical snail killer on the big tank in preparation for new fish (will put the carbon back in and change half the water before that).


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

youve put snail killer in , did you have a problem, i havent used one before as mine didnt breed


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I put it into an empty tank with the fish and plants removed. But the snails are dead. I wasn't going to risk it with live fish (it warns that in soft water, it will kill the fish!)


----------

